# 02J 6 speed in MKII? -= NOT 02M =-



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

I have been seeing a lot of these 02J 6 speeds (not 02m) on a fe different companies web sites. I was wonderin if there was enough clerance to just install one of these. Dose anyone have pic's of one of these in a MKII? I have searched and found nothing on a 02J 6 speed just 02m swaps and what not. Any info links would be great thanks in advance.
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_....html
http://store.blackforestindust....html


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

?


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: 02J 6 speed in MKII? -= NOT 02M =- (18JettaPower)*

No idea. I am curious too. That is sweet!


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: 02J 6 speed in MKII? -= NOT 02M =- (GTi2OV)*

Not the greatest pic (I was not trying to get a picture of the 5th gear cover), but this should give you some idea of the room between the trans and the frame rail.


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

So thats an 02J with a 6 speed conversion. Did you have any problems installing it... no extra modifacations?
Any way you can get some better pic's?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: 02J 6 speed in MKII? -= NOT 02M =- (18JettaPower)*

No its a standard 02J, no 6th speed add-on. Never actually seen anyone say they've got one. The picture is to answer this question of yours:

_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_I was wonderin if there was enough clerance to just install one of these.

There may well be the room, but it'd be tight.


----------



## mk3gti-usa (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 02J 6 speed in MKII? -= NOT 02M =- (Boostin20v)*

may not be that relevant, but i had an 020 with the VL Option 6 6th gear add on and it rubbed the framerail on my mk3.
i dont think this means much to you, but i figured i would throw it out there.


----------



## FocalPoint (Sep 15, 2006)

thats a really good question... i wont have a clue with O2J 6speed but i'm positive a O2M can fit..seen it done a few times...even with 24V vr's in a MK2


----------



## jezzag60 (Aug 26, 2006)

The 02j 6 speed is actually called an 02s and is found in some Mk5 fsi's and Tourans here in the U.K. 
One of the UK mags recently did a "how to" on fitting one to a mk2. Fairly easy really, axles bolt right up, just one small bracket to be made.
The main issue is that the speedo is driven from ABS sensors on the new cars, not from a drive on the diff so there is no way of hooking up your instruments.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (jezzag60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jezzag60* »_The 02j 6 speed is actually called an 02s and is found in some Mk5 fsi's and Tourans here in the U.K. 
One of the UK mags recently did a "how to" on fitting one to a mk2. Fairly easy really, axles bolt right up, just one small bracket to be made.
The main issue is that the speedo is driven from ABS sensors on the new cars, not from a drive on the diff so there is no way of hooking up your instruments.

This thread is about the 02J add on 6th gear kits not 6speed "02Js"


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
This thread is about the 02J add on 6th gear kits not 6speed "02Js"

Yea, and the O2J add on 6th gear takes up more space than the 6 speed O2J's right? 
But if an O2M can fit, wouldn't it be a safe bet that a 6speed add-on would???
I mean, that O2M is BIG.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (nater)*

nothing is a safe bet








someone get the dimensions of the 02M case and I'll see if I can dig up the 6th gear sizes and add it to my 02J.


----------

